# Upgrade an SE to TOW 5000lbs



## mlboilini (May 11, 2017)

I would really like to have the 5,000 towing capacity, but I have no interest in all the SEL equipment and price. What components would I have to add to safely tow 5,000lbs? A transmission oil cooler? Do you think a dealer would do this for me?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

The SEL comes standard with the trans cooler, larger alternator and 7-pin wiring/connector for a trailer brake controller.

So, you'd have to check if the SE has the same trans cooler or not. You'd have to add the brake controller and wiring. As for the larger alternator, that would be up to you depending on what you are towing. If the SE comes with a hitch, you'd have to see what it's rated at.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

vwbugstuff said:


> The SEL comes standard with the trans cooler, larger alternator and 7-pin wiring/connector for a trailer brake controller.
> 
> So, you'd have to check if the SE has the same trans cooler or not. You'd have to add the brake controller and wiring. As for the larger alternator, that would be up to you depending on what you are towing. If the SE comes with a hitch, you'd have to see what it's rated at.


The trailer hitch for the SE is an $800 add on, and only gives you the 2000lb towing.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

I'd be willing to bet there is some stiffening of the subframe as well to get it to 5k lb towing.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20si06 (Feb 12, 2009)

What is the benefit of the larger alternator for towing? I wish VW was clearer on all these details. Their dealers don't even know why one vehicle can tow 5000lbs and another is limited to 2000lbs. And VW america can't even tell me what class Hitch comes on an SE with the tow option.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

20si06 said:


> What is the benefit of the larger alternator for towing?


Probably depends on what you are towing - some trailers have one or two batteries that need charging/maintaining while underway as well as whatever lighting,fridge and propane detector is on the trailer. The trailer brake controllers also require their own circuit.


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*FWD or 4-motion*

As far as I know, the 2000 vs 5000 capability difference is with the drivetrain. 

FWD VR6 = 2000lb tow capacity. 4-motion VR6 = 5000lb capacity.
Hope I'm wrong because I'd like to add the towing option to my Atlas VR6 SE FWD.


----------



## 20si06 (Feb 12, 2009)

Not sure about FWD, but the tow rating is definitely different between the SE and SEL.


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

Agree 100% on the lack of detailed information from VW on this issue. I just bought an SE 4motion because I was told by the dealer that I "could just add the tow hitch aftermarket". Not a word about different tow capacities as a result. Not a peep about different technical features that differentiate them. I remember seeing an accessory tow package "not yet available", and had no reason to doubt the dealer who checked with the shop guys before answering, so figured he must be right. Got home and got curious a few days later, only to find the fine print that says the accessory tow package is only rated at 2k lbs. Now I'm pretty damn upset. Nothing like spending $40k on an oversized grocery-getter that can't tow more than a kayak trailer. If I had known it was only possible on the SEL, I probably would have walked and got a Highlander. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AusinTX (Jun 21, 2007)

mlboilini said:


> I would really like to have the 5,000 towing capacity, but I have no interest in all the SEL equipment and price. What components would I have to add to safely tow 5,000lbs? A transmission oil cooler? Do you think a dealer would do this for me?


I found this in a review online:

"Those looking to tow more than 2000 pounds will need the SEL V-6, which comes with a factory hitch and a 5000-pound towing capacity. VW also ups the radiator fan’s motor from 600 to 850 watts and ditches the lower grille shutters to ensure air is always passing through the heat exchangers."

So it looks like there are some actual design changes to add the 5,000 lbs towing capacity. I would argue that VW will deny warranty claims if stuff happens to the engine/transmission on a vehicle without the hardware upgrades.


----------



## 20si06 (Feb 12, 2009)

More development on this from my dealer.

Salesman say, "Just found out that on the next production run we will have the option for the 5000lb towing capacity. Will be available on the SE models"

Should have some more information tomorrow, apparently the next production run starts tomorrow.


----------



## hoobafrank (Feb 22, 2006)

We were on the fence regarding this as well. Thought about waiting for the next production run so we wouldn't have to upgrade to the SEL. Ultimately, urgency won and we accepted we would have to buy the SEL. Just drove it home last night. 
We figured if we were going to buy and SUV, it would need to pull a trailer sometime and it would be silly to try to add it later. With these modern vehicles that don't have frames like old school cars and modern trucks, I just don't want to trust an aftermarket install to some soft crimped sheet metal.


----------



## 20si06 (Feb 12, 2009)

Here is what my salesman emailed me today.

"Here is the latest, 5000lb hitch is now orderable as a factory option on all all wheel drive vehicles. Still awaiting our next allocation. Bucket seats still not orderable. "


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*2000lb tow hitch availability*

As of now, the 2000lb. Add-on kit for the SE and below are not available.


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

20si06 said:


> Here is what my salesman emailed me today.
> 
> "Here is the latest, 5000lb hitch is now orderable as a factory option on all all wheel drive vehicles. Still awaiting our next allocation. Bucket seats still not orderable. "


I find it so strange that ALL Canadian 3.6L V6s that are being made COME WITH the 5000 lb. tow package standard... and on US models it's optional. I always got the feeling that Americans tend to tow larger trailers than Canadians, so I would have thought that was reversed. Then again, maybe that's a value-add where VW plans to earn a bit more profit by making it an option that many will opt for.


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

Found this... but looks so.... aftermarket 

https://www.etrailer.com/hitch-2018_Volkswagen_Atlas.htm


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

Good find.

And it fits the bumper without modification, which is nice.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

I want one, but will wait till the 2.0t 4-motion (because mqb + apr). I'm curious if they'll give this one the option to tow 5k?


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

Either this information is super hard to find, or my dealer is playing stupid to avoid fessing up to giving me false information prior to my purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlasowner2018 (Jul 28, 2017)

*Question about towing capacity of Atlas with aftermarket hitch*

I recently ordered an 2018 Atlas with SE and technology package. Towing option was not avail in the timeline I need the vehicle. Can I still pull a 2,000 lbs load with aftermarket hitch assembly and wiring harness? What does the J345 trailer recognition controller do for me? I am only towing snowmobile trailer 4 times per year, flat land and not more that 2,000 lbs. about 200 miles per trip. will after market products be sufficient?


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

The tow accessory supports 2k lbs. Factory installed tow would have supported 5k lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*2000 lb. kit ordered yet?*

Just wondering if anyone had any luck yet with adding the 2000 lb. tow kit to their SE Atlas.


----------



## 20si06 (Feb 12, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything regarding the AVAILABILITY of the Tow Package on the SE? We now know that if it is installed at the FACTORY it will handle 5000lbs. However, I have not seen any SE ATLAS' produced with the tow package yet, and it is still non-existence on the website.


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*Dealer says no ETA yet*

No ETA yet From the dealer on the availability of the 2000lb. SE towing kit.
9/1/17


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*Well... Here's another alternative*

A more hidden solution .. but requires cutting the bumper trim (See video)

Torklift Central's Atlas Trailer Hitch


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*VW Official release??? 2000 lb. "OEM Kit" ???*

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__Atlas/Trailer-Hitch-Receiver-Kit-Max-2-000LBS/70292408/3CN092135A.html

$ 370.00 just for this part

Then you'll need to "expertly" cut the rear valance or buy a new one (for $345.00) 

... and also the Electrical Installation Kit for $ 292.000 ...


 I'm leaning towards the aftermarket solution.....


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

20si06 said:


> Has anyone heard anything regarding the AVAILABILITY of the Tow Package on the SE? We now know that if it is installed at the FACTORY it will handle 5000lbs. However, I have not seen any SE ATLAS' produced with the tow package yet, and it is still non-existence on the website.


There will be no Tow Package for 5000 pounds. You need to suck it up and buy an SEL.

I will need a tow vehicle next summer and was very interested in a Launch Edition V6 4mo. I love the cloth seats and App Connect and the roof, and really don't care about anything else. Except for track days, it wouldn't see daily use except for blizzards.

As a dealer employee I contacted several people at VWoA about what was needed to do the upgrade. The answer was no, nein, nicht, nada, do not even think about it. It's not like getting a S3 intercooler and plugging it into your GTI or Tiguan. Even those people who know I'm technically proficient told me to get an SEL if I want to pull more than 2000 lbs. And they were clear that I shouldn't wait for a model configuration change.

Sorry.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

brian81 said:


> There will be no Tow Package for 5000 pounds. You need to suck it up and buy an SEL.
> 
> I will need a tow vehicle next summer and was very interested in a Launch Edition V6 4mo. I love the cloth seats and App Connect and the roof, and really don't care about anything else. Except for track days, it wouldn't see daily use except for blizzards.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a bunch of lawyer talk, honestly. They just don't want to be on the record for telling you the LE 4motion can pull 5K#.


----------



## Lopan (May 4, 2002)

I asked my dealer rep about the towing, and here's what he said after talking to his service department.

All V6's are rated at 5000lb towing capacity, but only the SELs are available with the factory tow package, which is the hitch and electrical bits. Everyone else has to get theirs installed at either the dealer or third party.


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

20si06 said:


> What is the benefit of the larger alternator for towing? I wish VW was clearer on all these details. Their dealers don't even know why one vehicle can tow 5000lbs and another is limited to 2000lbs. And VW america can't even tell me what class Hitch comes on an SE with the tow option.


from factory tow package, has different rear suspension, trans cooler, bigger coolant capacity, heavier duty alternator, cooling fans different....was told something different bout brakes but forget.....if you equip the tow package after non of these items will be built in .......I believe its a class 2 hitch if not mistaken


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

chipster said:


> As far as I know, the 2000 vs 5000 capability difference is with the drivetrain.
> 
> FWD VR6 = 2000lb tow capacity. 4-motion VR6 = 5000lb capacity.
> Hope I'm wrong because I'd like to add the towing option to my Atlas VR6 SE FWD.


that's all wrong....doesn't matter fwd or awd if towing pkg equipped from factory its 5,000lbs cap....if you add as accessory its 2,000 lbs tow cap......no matter your drivetrain:thumbup:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JungleMindState said:


> Agree 100% on the lack of detailed information from VW on this issue. I just bought an SE 4motion because I was told by the dealer that I "could just add the tow hitch aftermarket". Not a word about different tow capacities as a result. Not a peep about different technical features that differentiate them. I remember seeing an accessory tow package "not yet available", and had no reason to doubt the dealer who checked with the shop guys before answering, so figured he must be right. Got home and got curious a few days later, only to find the fine print that says the accessory tow package is only rated at 2k lbs. Now I'm pretty damn upset. Nothing like spending $40k on an oversized grocery-getter that can't tow more than a kayak trailer. If I had known it was only possible on the SEL, I probably would have walked and got a Highlander.....


So you are an idiot and you blame the salesman?


----------



## 20si06 (Feb 12, 2009)

My dealer (Boucher VW) says that they can order an SE w/ the 5000 lb tow hitch. I am skeptical, but I am not in a rush, so hopefully they can deliver on the promise. I had a different dealer do a locate, and they said there were (2) SE w/ factory tow hitch, but they were special orders. TO BE CONTINUED........


----------



## goonpic (Oct 13, 2017)

*Updated Order Guide confirms SE & SE w/Tech now have a factory tow option*

The VW salesman we've been talking to about the Atlas since before the release notified me that they have indeed decided to offer the factory installed hitch with 5,000 lb tow capactiy as an option for both SE & SE w/Tech models (V6 engine only). It's confirmed on multiple pages of the updated Atlas Order Guide (updated on 10/2/17). Since I couldn't find an online PDF version I've scanned the relevant pages.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8O8_FNWU2-9LVZ0ZS1WNzVVQ28


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

VWoA employee here. 

you CAN in fact order an SE with a factory hitch to tow 5k. If any dealer tells you then cant then you need to find a new dealer


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

alextakesphotos said:


> VWoA employee here.
> 
> you CAN in fact order an SE with a factory hitch to tow 5k. If any dealer tells you then cant then you need to find a new dealer


I guess that is a common thing. Yesterday I went to VW dealership here in Colorado Springs to check for third time whether it is me that just thinks engine is ridiculously underpowered (for third third time came to same conclusion that it is, and managed 12.2mpg). So I asked dealer about tow package and same thing, only SEL and SEL premium come with tow package. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

edyvw said:


> I guess that is a common thing. Yesterday I went to VW dealership here in Colorado Springs to check for third time whether it is me that just thinks engine is ridiculously underpowered (for third third time came to same conclusion that it is, and managed 12.2mpg). So I asked dealer about tow package and same thing, only SEL and SEL premium come with tow package.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do I always know it’s your post before I see your name?! Go and buy your beloved Durango, keep the X5, wait a couple of years for possibly a different engine in the Atlas or just go away. Whatever you do stop whining about the same thing over and over again! You must be such a joy to live with.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

GjR32 said:


> How do I always know it’s your post before I see your name?! Go and buy your beloved Durango, keep the X5, wait a couple of years for possibly a different engine in the Atlas or just go away. Whatever you do stop whining about the same thing over and over again! You must be such a joy to live with.


I told you long time ago I will keep beating same dead horse (what a coincidence) again, and again, and again, until VW stop insulting US customers. 
And do you find yourself in this? And I bet it is joy to live with you when my post can tick you off. **** I bet your wife and kids send fax request to talk to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

edyvw said:


> I told you long time ago I will keep beating same dead horse (what a coincidence) again, and again, and again, until VW stop insulting US customers.
> And do you find yourself in this? And I bet it is joy to live with you when my post can tick you off. **** I bet your wife and kids send fax request to talk to you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VW are not going to change anything because of 1 sad pathetic little whiny wimp in Colorado who has nothing better to do than go to the dealer on 3 separate occasions to come to the same conclusion. Go get your piece of **** Dodge.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

alextakesphotos said:


> VWoA employee here.
> 
> you CAN in fact order an SE with a factory hitch to tow 5k. If any dealer tells you then cant then you need to find a new dealer


For $550 I would have been all over that. When I was getting my SE they quoted me $800 something for the tow package and they weren't clear on it being 5k capacity so I passed.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

GjR32 said:


> VW are not going to change anything because of 1 sad pathetic little whiny wimp in Colorado who has nothing better to do than go to the dealer on 3 separate occasions to come to the same conclusion. Go get your piece of **** Dodge.


Lol, first thing in the morning you come to check whether I replied to your post. 
Now that is called loneliness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20si06 (Feb 12, 2009)

Did some searches on autotrader and cars.com, and found a small number of SE trims with the 5000lb tow hitch. Called two dealers and they confirmed. Of course none were the exact Atlas I wanted, but they are at least being produced.


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

Here is some more info... The factory installed hitch (5000lbs) has the 7 pin connector that supports lights and brakes. The accessory hitch does not support electric brakes and uses a 4 pin just for lights. Under the hood there is a different radiator, a larger cooling fan, and it eliminates the dynamic radiator shutter making sure the engine and transmission dont overheat. In other words its more of a cooling issue more than anything.


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

This thread's been dead a while, but wanted to pipe up in case someone else comes along looking for the same info I was a few weeks back.

FWIW, on Canadian cars (and I suspect others) the grille shutters remain even with the tow package. The purpose of the shutters is to balance drag and cooling actively, specifically for when engine needs vary. A vehicle that is usually empty, but sometimes tows is the perfect application of that technology. When it needs the airflow, the shutters will open, so there's no reason to delete them. 

It's a real drag that VW didn't make this crystal clear for their dealers, especially knowing the same mixed-message issues existed on the Touareg. 

All of that said, I think the final say here is probably GCVWR. If you bought a vehicle that was intended to tow 2k and you added a hitch from any source (dealer or otherwise) and loaded the car above GCVWR, then you're in trouble.


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*Ordered this last week. I'll post pics on how e install goes.*





chipster said:


> A more hidden solution .. but requires cutting the bumper trim (See video)
> 
> Torklift Central's Atlas Trailer Hitch


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*Just installed on my Atlas*

Torklift EcoHitch

The hitch itself is rated at 5000lb capacity, 500lb tongue weight. 

I'm getting conflicting info about the FWD SE's towing capacity with such a kit. 2000lb or 5000lb??


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

chipster said:


> Torklift EcoHitch
> 
> The hitch itself is rated at 5000lb capacity, 500lb tongue weight.
> 
> I'm getting conflicting info about the FWD SE's towing capacity with such a kit. 2000lb or 5000lb??


I️ know in other brands that the FWD vs AWD is usually one of the reasons for one towing 2K and the other 5K. Beyond the cooling and electrical upgrades, I️ am positive that without the rear axle and heavier springs a FWD should not tow over 2K.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

alextakesphotos said:


> Here is some more info... The factory installed hitch (5000lbs) has the 7 pin connector that supports lights and brakes. The accessory hitch does not support electric brakes and uses a 4 pin just for lights. Under the hood there is a different radiator, a larger cooling fan, and it eliminates the dynamic radiator shutter making sure the engine and transmission dont overheat. In other words its more of a cooling issue more than anything.


Where is any of this documented? I think you might be a little off as I have an SEL premium VR6 with the factory 5k hitch, and it does not have any wiring connector. You have to add either the 7 or 4 pin as an accessory, and this is the same whether you ad the hitch after the fact, or get it from the factory.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Where is any of this documented? I think you might be a little off as I have an SEL premium VR6 with the factory 5k hitch, and it does not have any wiring connector. You have to add either the 7 or 4 pin as an accessory, and this is the same whether you ad the hitch after the fact, or get it from the factory.


If you have the factory hitch all the wiring is there at the hitch and live. You just need to take off the plate and put in the appropriate adapter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

Has anyone checked the GCVWR of a 2.0T vs a 3.6? 

Pretty confident they will be different.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

0macman0 said:


> I️ know in other brands that the FWD vs AWD is usually one of the reasons for one towing 2K and the other 5K. Beyond the cooling and electrical upgrades, I️ am positive that without the rear axle and heavier springs a FWD should not tow over 2K.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a guy with a SEL 4motion FWD and factory hitch, and he's towing a trailer w/ his Jetta and is roughly around 4200 lbs.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

knedrgr said:


> There's a guy with a SEL 4motion FWD and factory hitch, and he's towing a trailer w/ his Jetta and is roughly around 4200 lbs.


So, was it safe? what would happen in an emergency? What conditions did you tow this? What would you have expected to happen to him it 4200 lbs was too heavy for the his Atlas?


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

knedrgr said:


> 4motion FWD


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

knedrgr said:


> There's a guy with a SEL 4motion FWD and factory hitch, and he's towing a trailer w/ his Jetta and is roughly around 4200 lbs.


I’ll have to look in my manual but I do think permissible weights still may be less for the FWD. Just the fact you are pretty much unloading your drive and steering wheels with tongue weight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

alextakesphotos said:


>





0macman0 said:


> I’ll have to look in my manual but I do think permissible weights still may be less for the FWD. Just the fact you are pretty much unloading your drive and steering wheels with tongue weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMFAO. 

My bad, that's suppose to stay SEL VR6 FWD


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> If you have the factory hitch all the wiring is there at the hitch and live. You just need to take off the plate and put in the appropriate adapter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dealer said you need to add the wiring harness and code it as well before you can just unscrew the plate and add the adapter. But I think they were wrong and that this is for the accessory hitch for the non factory hitch models. See below:

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...cal-Installation-Kit/70292409/3CN055203A.html


Then you add the adapter which I guess is all I need on the SEL premium?

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...in-Connector---Black/51413092/7L0055305N.html


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> The dealer said you need to add the wiring harness and code it as well before you can just unscrew the plate and add the adapter. But I think they were wrong and that this is for the accessory hitch for the non factory hitch models. See below:
> 
> https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...cal-Installation-Kit/70292409/3CN055203A.html
> 
> ...


I have used mine. It is already wired up. Promise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

ice4life said:


> The dealer said you need to add the wiring harness and code it as well before you can just unscrew the plate and add the adapter. But I think they were wrong and that this is for the accessory hitch for the non factory hitch models. See below:
> 
> https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...cal-Installation-Kit/70292409/3CN055203A.html
> 
> ...


You just need the bottom part and you are good to go.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

alextakesphotos said:


> You just need the bottom part and you are good to go.


Awesome thanks for the info!


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

ice4life said:


> Awesome thanks for the info!


FYI, the needed part can be obtained from Amazon, eTrailer.com, etc. for much less than through the dealer. Also see this post for another option for this part if you need a 4-flat connector more than the 7-way connector.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Part is $58 at the dealer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

So here's the wording from the manual (Canadian manual). The defining factor is: "Did it come with a hitch installed?" Note this is regardless of what you do with aftermarket, weight dist, lights, brake controllers, modules etc. 

Also:

There is a slight difference between FWD and AWD (but it is not the 3k difference between 2k and 5k)
5k is still the limit on the factory hitch
Based on the curb weight, you can (with the factory tow package) tow 5k lbs and haul 650 lbs of people/things in the car
Axle weight ratings (from the door label) must still be within acceptable ranges while towing
Elsewhere in the manual, weight distribution hitches are prohibited. This has more to do with the hitch fasteners than anything else.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

*towing with the atlas*

Has anyone used their new Atlas to tow anything OVER4000 LBS ? I have a TREG TDI that I may trade back to VW if they don't get a fix and need to have at least 4000 lb capacity., THX


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

TEAM ATLAS, Your response above mine says this car will tow 10K lbs gross weight of trailer? That flies in the face of all the former posts about capacity. My Diesel V6 will tow approx 8000 lbs and has done it,all the other former TREG v-6 gassers are way lower. I don't know the exact number because I never owned one. What gives???


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

ribbit said:


> TEAM ATLAS, Your response above mine says this car will tow 10K lbs gross weight of trailer? That flies in the face of all the former posts about capacity. My Diesel V6 will tow approx 8000 lbs and has done it,all the other former TREG v-6 gassers are way lower. I don't know the exact number because I never owned one. What gives???


Your misunderstanding, 10K combined towing weight (gross vehicle weight + trailer weight)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

*Towing weights and capacities*

Has anyone been to the scales yet to determine the weight distribution of the unloaded vehicle? For those who want to tow, it would be good to start documenting this information too share.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Did an experiment with an unloaded vehicle SEL 4 motion

200 lb tongue weight = 3/4 inch hitch drop
430 lb tongue weight = 1 3/4

Don’t have any rear GAWR data yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garyst (Jul 1, 2007)

So if I have an S VR6 4Motion... the max I hope to get is 2K?


----------



## IRHutch (Jun 5, 2018)

*Upgrade SE to 5000 lbs is too expensive.*

VW says no but I am one of those people what always want to know why. There is a lot of BS online about the differences, I checked to see what the differences is for a 2018 SE with VR6 and 4motion. Aside from the hitch and associated wiring itself there are 3 differences. The vehicles with the 5000 lbs tow package from the factory have different cooling fans of a higher wattage, you can see them in the parts catalog listed w/ or w/o tow package. They cost msrp $321 each and you need 2. The alternator is a higher amp model I think 180 amps but not sure. 3. louver delete up front to allow more airflow. There are two big disappointments in this, one is that the changes needed for the 5000 lbs hitch could have easily been incorporated into any Atlas that came with the vr6 for minimal cost, the factory tow option only cost msrp $550. Most of which is the hitch itself. The other is that if you want to tow the maximum the vehicle can tow you need those three things, but what if you only need to tow 2500 lbs pop up camper, you don't have to have trailer brakes at that weight and I doubt you need the bigger cooling fans. VW really screwed people who wanted to put an aftermarket hitch on their atlas unless they just wanted to tow a garden trailer or something.


----------



## estbn.h (Mar 11, 2020)

*towing*

like many others i assumed my atlas w/out towing pckg was "pre-equipped" with towing capability of 5000 lbs, i thought i would just have to slap on a towing hitch and i'd be set. turns out i would need a bigger alternator with higher amps (180 amps) as well as bigger cooling fans? if so, could i convert myself if i purchased the two, or would i need programming done? 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

You’d also need a transmission cooler, and yes factory trailer wiring too. You’re honestly better off to just trade for one that has it because even if you retrofit all that stuff, your atlas is still only rated for 2000lbs. And if something breaks and you were towing, let’s say 3500lbs, VW would not cover it. Even thought it’d be perfectly capable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

so does this mean if equipped with factory tow package it includes transmission cooler and beefed up alternator/cooling?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

estbn.h said:


> like many others i assumed my atlas w/out towing pckg was "pre-equipped" with towing capability of 5000 lbs, i thought i would just have to slap on a towing hitch and i'd be set. turns out i would need a bigger alternator with higher amps (180 amps) as well as bigger cooling fans? if so, could i convert myself if i purchased the two, or would i need programming done?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


WOW!


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

sidewinder1 said:


> so does this mean if equipped with factory tow package it includes transmission cooler and beefed up alternator/cooling?


Yes


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

estbn.h said:


> like many others i assumed my atlas w/out towing pckg was "pre-equipped" with towing capability of 5000 lbs.....


Find it hard to believe any buyer would have believed this. What did they thing the option price covered?


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Sorry to add more.*

You may also need the “Towing recognition control module -J345” which is connected to fuse SC22 (15A) in the panel left of the steering wheel (on my 2018 SEP-P). 
-I do not know if this is present on all Atlas models or just those with factory towing. 
-This module is on the drivers side, under the trim panel, between the lift gate and wheel well. 
Good Luck

Edit: I also see module J345 being connected to fuse SC44 so further research is needed to determine which it is.


----------



## Chewbacka (Nov 9, 2020)

D3Audi said:


> You’d also need a transmission cooler, and yes factory trailer wiring too. You’re honestly better off to just trade for one that has it because even if you retrofit all that stuff, your atlas is still only rated for 2000lbs. And if something breaks and you were towing, let’s say 3500lbs, VW would not cover it. Even thought it’d be perfectly capable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I may be wrong, but there is only one trans cooler part number for the V6.






TRANS oil cooler.. 2019 Volkswagen Atlas 3.6L V6 A/T AWD SE Sport Utility


2019 Volkswagen Atlas 3.6L V6 A/T AWD SE Sport Utility TRANS oil cooler. 3. 6 liter. M6X22. M6X30. M8X25.



parts.vw.com


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Chewbacka said:


> I may be wrong, but there is only one trans cooler part number for the V6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like that picture is the same (reflections and other parts of the photo make this look like a duplicate, not a unique picture), except for the wording you placed in. Otherwise, I do believe it.

There are many folks on here that like to claim that there are different parts, including a transmission cooler, installed on the "tow package" Atlas models. Not only is that not true (have not found or seen evidence of a unique PN yet) but the same trans is used in both the 4 cyl and 6 cyl. All of the cost seems to be the hitch, wiring and ball. If it was anything more than that, VW would be charging a lot more.


----------



## Chewbacka (Nov 9, 2020)

mtbsteve said:


> It looks like that picture is the same (reflections and other parts of the photo make this look like a duplicate, not a unique picture), except for the wording you placed in. Otherwise, I do believe it.
> 
> There are many folks on here that like to claim that there are different parts, including a transmission cooler, installed on the "tow package" Atlas models. Not only is that not true (have not found or seen evidence of a unique PN yet) but the same trans is used in both the 4 cyl and 6 cyl. All of the cost seems to be the hitch, wiring and ball. If it was anything more than that, VW would be charging a lot more.


Good catch, thank you. I did indeed post the same photo by accident. That's my bad. It turns out wasn't even the transmission cooler, it's the A/C condenser. How can I delete myself from the internet? lol I'll try to delete the pics.


----------



## boricua86 (Mar 30, 2020)

SE V6 FWD…no problem towing the Mini for an hour plus


----------

